# Another Crate Question...



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

This ones for a mini poo. Dad is spoiling me & the pup for my birthday, and on the list is a crate. Not sure I'm totally sold on them yet but heck it's worth a shot. 

Anyway, I'm having trouble figuring out the sizes. I think I've managed to narrow it down to 24 or 30", except the breed suitablities I've googled confuse me. For example, how can a 24" be okay for a mini poodle, and also a much smaller yorkie and bishon, but then the same website reccomends 30" for a minpin & Dachshund? Or do I just have a quirky dog size scale in my mind?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Flake said:


> This ones for a mini poo. Dad is spoiling me & the pup for my birthday, and on the list is a crate. Not sure I'm totally sold on them yet but heck it's worth a shot.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having trouble figuring out the sizes. I think I've managed to narrow it down to 24 or 30", except the breed suitablities I've googled confuse me. For example, how can a 24" be okay for a mini poodle, and also a much smaller yorkie and bishon, but then the same website reccomends 30" for a minpin & Dachshund? Or do I just have a quirky dog size scale in my mind?


I have that size for the poms. And its very big for them, plenty of room. My one pom is 13lbs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Heres a pics of ours.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I use a 24" crate for my minipoo and it's just fine. When he was a young pup I partioned it in half and now use it "full-size," as he is his full-size, a whopping 16" tall and 20 lbs. I leave his topnot long and it's comical how some of it pokes through the top of the cage when he stands up. When that happens I call him "Alfalfa," like the kid with the cowlick in "The Little Rascals" tv show.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats what I like to hear, the 24" is way cheaper lol  But I don't want to cramp the pup either! Who's now fully grown, and its about time I refered to him as Duncan. (mental note to self)
Thanks!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Another 24" here. It's like a bedroom to Teddy. The cat loves to go in it too!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, 24 inch is plenty. Now do you think DAD will got for the one that looks like a piece of furniture with some grating on the sides? They can sit beside the sofa with a lamp on them and no one notices the dog in a cage. There is also one that looks like rattan or wicker but its made from plastic. Very Homey. CVS phamacy has really soft fluffy circular small dog beds for $5.99 (the regular price)...I just got 2 more. they are easy to put in the washer too.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol that would be cool but I think I'm just going to get one of these crates:
Life Stages Dog Crate Double Door - My Pet Shop


----------

